#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Moving to Australia - Migrate to Australia - Guidelines to move to australia

## nitika.arora

Once you decide to migrate to Australia and your paper work is in progress, you may want to think about the move. This post contains some good information and advice about what you must do before you leave and about what happens when you arrive.

There are tasks to do before you leave your country to make sure your arrival in Australia is as smooth as possible.

*Financial matters*

Check that you complete all the financial, taxation and legal matters that affect you and your family. You may need to set up bank accounts that operate from both your old and new country. 
*Travel plans*

Make all your travel plans; find out contact details for relatives, sponsors and friends in Australia ; and inform them of your itinerary; leave your new contact details with friends and family before you leave. 
*Important documents*

You will need some documents a lot when you first arrive. These include the originals of birth, marriage, medical and work records. You can bring school reports for children and your university or trade papers. You will need your passport for travel. 
*Customs*

 If you plan to bring electrical items with you, check that they meet Australian standards. If you plan to bring personal and household goods with you, check that they meet custom's laws in Australia. We do not allow most animal and plant material and the country you leave may stop the export of religious and cultural items. The country you leave may limit the cash you take out. You must also declare large sums of overseas currency at customs when you arrive. 
The day you come to Australia can be very full and a load to cope with because so much is new and different. You have just had a long journey along and with many other people; you must now complete some important tasks. Here is some information that will help you with these tasks. 
*On arrival*

The first step to enter Australia is at the immigration desk. You will need your passport with visa and Incoming Passenger Card. The official there records your arrival and returns your papers to you. You then collect your baggage, which Australian Customs and Border Protection Service officers may check. They look for prohibited goods or items that have not been declared.
This is the end of official checks and you are now in the arrivals hall. This is where your family, friends or sponsor can greet you. This is where you can also change money, get transport and arrange short-term accommodation. There may be an arrivals information desk to provide answers to your questions.
You will need local cash soon so this is a good time to change money. Common usage is $20, $10 and $5 notes and $2 and $1 coins. The exchange rate varies often and you will pay a commission. 
*Travel from arrival point

*
If you are traveling on to another destination on the same day, you may want to transfer to a domestic air terminal or to a train/coach terminal. Airline staff members can assist you with transfer to a domestic terminal but you will need to get to the train/coach terminus by public transport.

You may wish to hire a car. You will need a driver's licence and there may be other restrictions. Talk to the staff at car rental booths for more help. The location of public transport such as taxi, bus and maybe train, will be signposted and a worker may be on duty to help with directions.
*Accommodation

*
If you have not already booked somewhere to stay, you can do so at the airport. The cost and quality can vary greatly. Some accommodation places will provide a transfer for you. Seek help from staff at the arrivals information desk. 





  Similar Threads: Australia Travel - Introducing Australia - Why to go Australia on a Holiday Australia - Commonwealth of Australia - Australian Subcontinent Basic Information Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Top MBA college sin Australia. Is it safe for Indian students in Australia??

----------

